# a space marine "reloading" conversion help! (pics)



## PathogEN (Dec 31, 2006)

so im making a space marine conversion, hes in a reloading stance, magazine in one hand, bolter in the other


ive done som experimenting with blu(yellow)-tac and am satisfied with alot, im just curious as to what you think i should do with it, or how to imprve the reloading stance.


i would really appreciate your thoughts






































thanks!


----------



## mathewbaich (Dec 31, 2006)

for a sense of realism, have him holding the magazine vertically instead of horizontally.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Did you use that yellow stuff as glue for the bolter-to-hand and arm-to-torso? Glue will suffice unless there is a big gap from actual conversions like metal-to-plastic, etc.

And what is that yellow stuff in the loading hand for? I can't really tell. :\

To make it more realistic, you might cut the clip off of the bolter.


----------



## Blood Claw Warrior (Jan 26, 2007)

The only things I can think of, which have been said before, would be to cut the clip off of the bolter and to put the clip in the other hand vertical. I still think it looks cool though.


----------



## PathogEN (Dec 31, 2006)

umm.. the clip on the bolter is off... completely

as for the yellow stuff... its just blu-tac a temporary stick so i can see what it looks like

vertical magazine, i'll take a look at that

thanks for the suggestion

any comments on the weapon's position in relation to his chest, and the direction is head is facing?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Oopsie, didn't look hard enough. Hehe.

Oh, i thought you were using the yellow stuff as glue. That would've been horrible!

On the vertical magazine bit--Well how else is he going to put it in? I think it mgith be to hard to try to get it to look real- getting his arm, the clip, and bolter in position so the clip looks as though he is just nearly finished relaoding.

What you have now is fine, it shows the marine in the process of reloading.

Also, that empty clip? You could have it laying on the ground at his feet.


----------



## PathogEN (Dec 31, 2006)

holy crapoly! thats a great idea, clip on the floor, thanks Anphicar!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

PathogEN said:


> holy crapoly! thats a great idea, clip on the floor, thanks Anphicar!


Maybe design some bolter shells out of that green stuff and place a few at his feet, too.


----------



## PathogEN (Dec 31, 2006)

it just keeps getting better and better, great idea Anhphicar thanks!


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

You should twist his gun-holding wrist away from his body a bit, to seem like he is allowing entry of the clip. DOn't forget to file down/cut off the bullets in the empty fallen clip too. If's its possible dremel or work a small square opening in the bolter as well, for realism, then maybe just some detail into the top of the clip being loaded.

If you don't want it that real, just twisting both wrists so it looks more natural is key.

-Khaine-


----------



## PathogEN (Dec 31, 2006)

good idea, thanks!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

for weapon position, i'd be inclined to leave the weapon in the 'ready' or 'aimed' position. It is perfectly possible, and more time-economical, to reload in this position.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

maybe not this time ,but next use the kneeling legs so it looks like hes ducking under a rock or wall or something like that


----------



## Kayback (Jan 18, 2007)

I agree with Kaine. It's virtually impossible for him to get that magazine into the mag well at that angle. 

I don't know how well designed the Bolter's mag is, but in weapons like the M16, the mag drops straight out and goes straight in. This means you can keep the weapon shouldered and "ready" while reloading.

Other weapons like the AK-47 and the Galil, they have lips on the mags that requires you to "lever" it in. This is very hard to do with it shouldered. Rotating the gun away from your body allows you do manipulate the mag easier.

I'ts also makes it easier to reload M16 style mag, but you don't HAVE to. 

Wish I had the pics I had of my reloading model, but yours looks damn good 

KBK


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Kayback said:


> I agree with Kaine. It's virtually impossible for him to get that magazine into the mag well at that angle.


I think you are taking in to literally. He is "in motion." Who said that he is going to slam the mag in there sideways like that? :? 

He drew a fresh mag from somewhere, and he is in the process of aligning it to be put in. 

Also-- Eisenhorn brought up a good point. Kneeling legs would be cool wit ha bunker near him. I thought of this, too, but kneeling legs are not as easy to do. 

W/o kneeling legs is just as cool. But he wont win the smartes space marine award. :lol:


----------



## Patriarch (Feb 3, 2007)

Theres mine, so maybe try something like that?

If you need any help on how just pm me or whatever.

~Nik


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is perfect. Absolutely no doubt as to what he is doing.


----------



## Patriarch (Feb 3, 2007)

Why thank you 

Was pretty easy and i saw it in a WD somewhere i think..

Or maybe online.

Just needs cleaning up a little, although i have modelled dome battle damage to the armour since the photo.


----------



## PathogEN (Dec 31, 2006)

that one is pretty great too! i like the hand conversion, and its very clear. i already glued mine and washed him, and hell be primed once the weather does not = shit for fuck.

i think mine is pretty decent, and will turn out well enough, i just need help thinning my paints successfully and effectively, im tired of thickness.

ill take pics when im done, thanks everyone for all the help!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Thinning is easy enough. I generally go 50/50 paint to water ratio. So if I use a brush full of paint out of the pot, I use that same brush to dip into the water cup and add it to the paint. Depending on what you want to do, that should work just fine for you.


----------



## Tok (Jan 24, 2007)

Don't forget to drill the hole in the bolter's barrel.

Also, definately have the empty clip on the floor nearby.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

You can get loads of different reloading positions.
Heres another one for the mix.


----------



## Patriarch (Feb 3, 2007)

Ahah! So the changer of ways = Viscount Vash, previously known as Vash the Violator 

Just an observation 


~Nik


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes Patriarch, you found my second 'home'.
Heres a tutorial on reloading that I have posted elsewhere.
 Marines Reloaded


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

thats some sweet stuff man, gotta love it


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I have just uploaded that and other Tutorials to the articles section here, so when they have been checked over they should appear.


----------

